# No Chevy Cruze SS Model Planned? Not so Fast



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

Now lets all hope Ford keeps egging Chevy on so we can get a really quick and nimble Cruze in the future. Imagine what Chevy will come up with if Ford releases the RS500 on North American shores.


----------



## naazlee (Aug 12, 2010)

I think the front bumper looks really nice and attractive. Chevy cars are the best and they look absolutely gorgeous.The pick up, speed and colours are really hard to resist.


----------



## dystedd (Aug 13, 2010)

Yeah I think this model looks sweet  I don't know if Chevy cars are always the best, but I really like what they did with this model to be honest.


----------



## Iwiz (Aug 15, 2010)

Time has come for GM to answer the competition like never before and if they make the all new SS under the Cruze model, it will help them overcome the shortcomings through the years between 2007 and 2009. Definitely competition will put GM to come with the SS model in the near future.


----------



## kill (Aug 13, 2010)

I expected a little more in terms of design.. I haven't yet read much about the new technical aspects of it, but my first impression could have been better..


----------



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Iwiz said:


> Time has come for GM to answer the competition like never before and if they make the all new SS under the Cruze model, it will help them overcome the shortcomings through the years between 2007 and 2009. Definitely competition will put GM to come with the SS model in the near future.


It really depends on what they come out with. They came out with a Chevy Cruze SS model in Singapore and all it had over the regular Cruze was a few stickers and a new paintjob. Nothing that made the car handle better or go faster.


----------

